# Win32/cryptor virus?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone ever had it? and how in the hell do I get rid of this sh*t?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't heard of it. Have you tried using a rescue CD? Booting in Safe Mode and running Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

malware bytes is that shizzznitt. Highly recommend it.


----------

